# Dwarf hairgrass



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

I bought two bunches of dwarf hairgrass down at Menagerie two months ago. I'm wondering if it's supposed to spread and carpet. They've been under high light and I've been giving the tank CO2 supplements as well as some of that bottled fertilizer stuff you pour in. 

The grass itself has grown and is exceptionally green, but I was hoping for some spreading and carpeting!


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

WateraDrop said:


> I bought two bunches of dwarf hairgrass down at Menagerie two months ago. I'm wondering if it's supposed to spread and carpet. They've been under high light and I've been giving the tank CO2 supplements as well as some of that bottled fertilizer stuff you pour in.
> 
> The grass itself has grown and is exceptionally green, but I was hoping for some spreading and carpeting!


Did you spread each pot out or plant them in the cluster they come in?


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

I read something online that said taking them out of the pot and leaving them only in that spongy thing is good, so I did that and then put it into the substrate. I guess that's not spread out which by logic explains why it might not be carpeting all over the place lol but a lot of sites say DHG grows like crazy and spreads like the flu (lolol).


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

no, they need to be torn into smaller pieces. I agree that my dwarf hairgrass is doing well, but it doesn't spread. So I took the 4 clumps i made from the original 1 pot and then broke them further down. The good thing is you will be able to still pull the larger bunches apart and plant them in smaller sizes.

I think a nutrient rich substrate is needed for this plant for it to carpet well. I have some 'runners' but nothing like I was expecting.


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

hi,
i too had problems with growing hairgrass .

i then got myself ADA soil, lots of CO2 and potassium dosing. the growth was good but nothing phenomenal. i was annoyed that after getting the near perfect condition why is it now growing.

someone adiviced trimming it often. so i trimmedit to 2/3 rd of its length and waited to grow. i saw some good spreading growth, and then i kept on trimming every 10- 15 days depending on the growth. at the end of 4 months i had this.

also be adviced that the growth might not be so great in your case as i guess maybe ADA soil had a role to play. but the growth shouldbe better than what you have now. but don't trim it to a level that it never bounces back

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4388681&l=2a0cf1c0ee&id=715969820

after trimming

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4548345&l=9ecdb6d313&id=715969820


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Your tank is beautiful!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Mud, beautiful tank!

My DHG has been spreading extremely slow, but has been growing tall and gree. i will try triming more often to encourage growth.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

I replaced one of my lights and the DHG got EVEN GREENER!!!!! Lol but no spreading yet. I guess it's too soon!


----------

